# CO2 drop checker solution - question



## mibe661 (20 Nov 2016)

Has anyone the same "issue" as I have, if the dropchecker is filled, lets say about 80-85% it wont go green.. If I reduce the solution to lets say 30-40% its solid green. 

How much solution do you have in the dropchecker?


----------



## kadoxu (20 Nov 2016)

Too much solution leaves less surface of solution to interact with CO2... I think the recommendation is to fill about 2/3 (or 66%) of the drop checker.


----------



## mibe661 (20 Nov 2016)

Ok that explains why my dropchecker after a big refill never turned green ... Thank you for the info


----------



## Paulus (21 Nov 2016)

I use it like this:


----------



## Brian Wilkinson (9 Oct 2017)

Can I ask how long does the drop checker solution last before it needs replacing?


----------



## GHNelson (9 Oct 2017)

Hi Brian....the solution can last a couple of months in my experience!
I don't wait this long to replace the solution.
I usually change it when I do a major clean up maybe every 4/6 weeks!
The dropchecker usually needs cleaning anyway, a build up of gunge/lime scale tends happen on the models I use within that period....... therefore I add fresh solution after cleaning!.
hoggie


----------



## gabriel.basso (26 Oct 2017)

What do you use for the dropchecker solution? Tank water or 4dKh RO water?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

